# Preliminary Interview on Thursday, any input on what may be asked?



## alexsark08 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a preliminary interview on Thursday...just wondering if anyone out there knows what will be asked or has any ideas? The dept says it will quick...


----------



## alexsark08 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks. I have a general idea as well.. But it's my first one and was just looking for some general advice


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_do you like fat girls, son ? _

_i'm thinking of a number between 1-10_

_how do you know the Chief ?_

_what's this "indecent exposure" thing back in 1995 ?_

hey, just kidd'n ya !

good luck !


----------



## alexsark08 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm female... Haha


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

ya got me there !

although you may find question #1 applicable in this line of work regardless of sex.
( not that there's anything wrong with that :shades_smile: )


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> ya got me there !
> 
> although you may find question #1 applicable in this line of work regardless of sex.
> ( not that there's anything wrong with that :shades_smile: )


I was gonna say if anything it makes it more interesting!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nothing wrong with curvy women.

Kidding aside. Sometimes you can not avoid being the person being interviewed for a position that may or may not all ready be filled.

3 things you have to do (this goes for almost any job)

1. Why do you want to be a police officer at XYZ PD?

2. Research (unless its a PD that doesnt have any real web-site like most hospital campus PDs and DMH police) this is usually very easy to do. what does the department look like do they have 5 Sgts and 2 police officers? Are they 24/7 and or augmented by private security (campus police).

3. Its the little details.. dressing right (I don't mean in a bad way) don't show up in your pajama pants.. other skills like speaking a different language or having past experiences in say as a worker in a psychiatric facility. These skills must be highlighted. Notice the little things.

Remember they selected you to interview because there is something that caught their eye about you.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Navy blue suit, skirt optional, hair up or back if it's long, no crazy jewelry or nail polish (think court room attire). It's sad that this has to be written but i've seen some strange things in candidate pools. 

Be sure to provide a nice firm hand shake with a warm greeting. No one likes a dead fish from a robot. There will be enough roid raging robots in the candidate pool.

Know your basic facts about the Department, the City, and your career intentions.

Stress your qualifications while speaking clearly and concisely. 

Be prepared for hypothetical ethics questions.

If you were not required to submit a resume with the application, bring one to the interview. It's a classy nice touch.

Good luck!


----------



## alexsark08 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the input! Everything that has been said is basically what I've been preparing for so hopefully I'm on the right track!


----------



## Chrysler300 (Jan 12, 2009)

You'll do fine. Just remember be yourself answer truthfully to all questions asked. Their interviewing you for a reason. They liked your resume and cover letter, now back it up and show them what makes you stand out from the pack. Good Luck


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> _*do you like fat girls,* son ? _
> 
> _i'm thinking of a number between 1-10_
> 
> ...





alexsark08 said:


> I'm female... Haha


*So? Do you like fat girls?*


----------



## alexsark08 (Jul 27, 2010)

oh my, is that question for real? NO!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

alexsark08 said:


> oh my, is that question for real? NO!


She only likes skinny girls fellas, That's a Win!!!:tongue:


----------



## alexsark08 (Jul 27, 2010)

Haha, I stick with guys.. But whatever does it for ya boys


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Good luck!

Be situationally aware and alert. I've had the following happen to me during interviews for some of the pickier departments:

Without breaking eye contact, tell me how many extensions are on the phone on the desk in front of you?

Go up to the dry erase board and write out the name of the dispatcher who greeted you at the door.

Which direction was the Chief's blue unmarked cruiser facing in the parking lot?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

We have a question: Do you want to be a cop, or do you want to appear to be a cop? It's an honest question. A lot of guys just want to appear to be cops. Gun, badge, pretend they're on TV.


----------



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

alexsark08

You are going to do fine. Try not to be nervous and be confident in your answers. They will probably try and get you to change your answer but stick with what you said the first time. I am sure you went over several questions in your heard already but try not to sound like a robot when you answer them. Think for a few seconds before you answer the question as well. What police department is this for? Good luck!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

use your womanly wiles :shades_smile:

big smile and a wink, you'll have those coppers eat'n outaa ya hand !


----------

